# Ohio amendments to the 2014 NEC



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

For those interested the following 3 amendments are in addition to the 2 that are in place for the 2011 NEC. The 3 new amendments will become effective January 1, 2016 according to the Ohio Board of Building Standards. The amendments are only applicable to 1, 2 and 3 family dwellings as defined in the Residential Code of Ohio.

*3. Section 210.8(D) shall be deleted.*
*4. Section 210.12(A) shall be modified to read:*
All 120-volt single-phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying
outlets or devices installed in dwelling unit kitchens, family rooms, dining
rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sun rooms,
recreational rooms, closets, hallways, laundry rooms, or similar rooms or
areas shall be protected by any of the means described in 210.12(A)(1)
through (6):
(l) A listed combination-type arc-fault circuit interrupter, installed to
provide protection of the entire branch circuit.
(2) A listed branch/feeder-type AFCI installed at the origin of the branchcircuit
in combination with a listed outlet branch-circuit type arc-fault
circuit interrupter installed at the first outlet box on the branch circuit.
The first outlet box in the branch circuit shall be marked to indicate that
it is the first outlet of the circuit.
(3) A listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker installed at the origin
of the branch circuit in combination with a listed outlet branch-circuit
type arc-fault circuit interrupter installed at the first outlet box on the
branch circuit where all of the following conditions are met:
a. The branch-circuit wiring shall be continuous from the branch-circuit
overcurrent device to the outlet branch-circuit arc-fault circuit
interrupter.
b. The maximum length of the branch-circuit wiring from the branchcircuit
overcurrent device to the first outlet shall not exceed 15.2 m
(50 ft.) for a 14 AWG conductor or 21.3 m (70 ft.) for a 12 AWG
conductor.
c. The first outlet box in the branch circuit shall be marked to indicate
that it is the first outlet of the circuit.
(4) A listed outlet branch-circuit type arc-fault circuit interrupter installed
at the first outlet on the branch circuit in combination with a listed
branch-circuit overcurrent protective device where all of the following
conditions are met:
a. The branch-circuit wiring shall be continuous from the branch-circuit
overcurrent device to the outlet branch-circuit arc-fault circuit
interrupter.
b. The maximum length of the branch-circuit wiring from the branchcircuit
overcurrent device to the first outlet shall not exceed 15.2 m (50 
4101:8-34-01 3
ft.) for a 14 AWG conductor or 21.3 m (70 ft.) for a 12 AWG
conductor.
c. The first outlet box in the branch circuit shall be marked to indicate
that it is the first outlet of the circuit.
d. The combination of the branch-circuit overcurrent device and outlet
branch-circuit AFCI shall be identified as meeting the requirements for
a system combination-type AFCI and shall be listed as such.
(5) If RMC, IMC, EMT, Type MC, or steel-armored Type AC cables
meeting the requirements of 250.118, metal wireways, metal auxiliary
gutters, and metal outlet and junction boxes are installed for the portion
of the branch circuit between the branch-circuit overcurrent device and
the first outlet, it shall be permitted to install a listed outlet branch-circuit
type AFCI at the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining
portion of the branch circuit.
(6) Where a listed metal or nonmetallic conduit or tubing or Type MC cable
is encased in not less than 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete for the portion of
the branch circuit between the branch-circuit overcurrent device and the
first outlet, it shall be permitted to install a listed outlet branch-circuit
type AFCI at the first outlet to provide protection for the remaining
portion of the branch circuit.

_Exception No 1: Where an individual branch circuit to a fire alarm system
installed in accordance with 760.41(B) or 760.121(B) is installed in RMC,
IMC, EMT, or steel-sheathed cable, Type AC or Type MC, meeting the
requirements of 250.118, with metal outlet and junction boxes, AFCI
protection shall be permitted to be omitted._

_Exception No. 2: Branch circuits supplying receptacle outlets installed to
serve only the kitchen countertop surfaces shall be permitted to be installed
without arc-fault circuit interrupter protection._

*5. Section 210.64 shall be modified to read:*
At least one 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-ampere-rated receptacle outlet
shall be installed within 15m (50 ft.) of the electrical service equipment.
Exception: The receptacle outlet shall not be required to be installed in one-
, two-, or three-family dwellings.


Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

210.12 looks the same... what changed? (Ok I am to lazy to read it through) :laughing::jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So correct me if i'm wrong here Pete....

Ohio looks like it's going to _can_ any 210.8 *GFP* for an entire 210.12* AFCI* install?

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> 210.12 looks the same... what changed? (Ok I am to lazy to read it through) :laughing::jester:


The second exception was added to remove the requirement for AFCI protection for kitchen counter-top receptacles.

Pete


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> So correct me if i'm wrong here Pete....
> 
> Ohio looks like it's going to _can_ any 210.8 *GFP* for an entire 210.12* AFCI* install?
> 
> ~CS~


Ohio has amended the 2014 NEC to delete the requirement for GFCI protection for the dishwasher only.

Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> The second exception was added to remove the requirement for AFCI protection for kitchen counter-top receptacles.
> 
> Pete



Which I hope takes care of the fridge. 

Fridge, sump pump, smokes and furnace are 4 things I will never put on an AFCI no matter what law says.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> Which I hope takes care of the fridge.
> 
> Fridge, sump pump, smokes and furnace are 4 things I will never put on an AFCI no matter what law says.


If the receptacle for the fridge is not located over the kitchen counter-top it will still have to be AFCI'd.

Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> If the receptacle for the fridge is not located over the kitchen counter-top it will still have to be AFCI'd.
> 
> Pete



:no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> Which I hope takes care of the fridge.
> 
> Fridge, sump pump, smokes and furnace are 4 things I will never put on an AFCI no matter what law says.


well then i've a vid for you AT> :laughing:



https://youtu.be/4cjPz2waxLg?t=6


~C:jester:S~


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Man that Jackie Gleason sure had a thing for spousal abuse huh...


----------

